

JPA(Java Persistence API) implementation patterns - abp
http://blog.xebia.com/2009/07/13/jpa-implementation-patterns-wrap-up/

======
abp
If you ask yourself why that matters, take a look at the play
frameworks(www.playframework.org) domain models. They use hibernate, wich
implements the JPA spec(JSR 220) as ORM. When 1.1 is out and scala support is
in, you don't even have to use java any more. But the JPA implementation
patterns should be as useful as for java.

Besides that, the article collection could be a good resource on general ORM-
Problems, but i don't know that for sure.

